
Sift: Highest ranked early stage finance startup in the app store - misbah6317
http://siftwallet.com
======
misbah6317
Say you bought a new coffee maker and a few days later the price drops! That
has to be one of the worst feelings in the world! Fortunately, price
protection is a little known feature available on over 50% of credit cards
which will allow you to get reimbursed for this. Getting your money back can
be a pain but Sift will automatically take care of automatically getting your
money back when something like this happens! We have already gotten back over
$200,000 for consumers over the past year and Apple featured us today on their
main page with Pokemon and Sonic! We have also been featured in Techcrunch,
Huffington post, Pymnts, Silicon Valley Business Journal, and on hundreds of
newspapers through Associated Press (which called us “Credit card Treasure
Hunt”).

Most Americans, who average between two and four credit cards, are aware of
their common benefits such as points, merchandise rewards, and travel. But
credit card perks are like an iceberg – some of the most valuable benefits are
underneath the surface, hidden behind jargon and fine print or are hard to
take advantage of. Outside of price protection you have things like flight
delay insurance, 90 day theft and damage, extended warranties etc.. We
couldn’t believe that so much money was being left on the table when it
belonged in the pockets of consumers!

With Sift we set out to turn this upside down and build an experience to bring
these benefits to the forefront.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Say you bought a new coffee maker and a few days later the price drops! That
> has to be one of the worst feelings in the world!

Even by the scale set by common marketing hyperbole, this is a ludicrous
claim.

